# eBook Koiteich-Glasklares Wasser



## uljanosch (20. März 2009)

Hallo !

Hat schon mal jemand von diesem ebook gehöhrt bzw. gelesen ?
Möchte nämlich meinen Pool zum Koiteich umbauen,aber die hohen kosten für 
eine passende Filteranlage bremsen mich etwas aus.In diesem ebook soll beschrieben werden wie mann für kleines Geld wohl eine top Filteranlage auch für größere Becken bekommt.Also mein Frage kennt das jemannd und Lohnt es sich es zu Kaufen?

Gruß Uljanosch


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. März 2009)

*AW: eBook Koiteich-Glasklares Wasser*

Ist das diese E-Bay Auktion ?

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19435/?q=e-book


----------



## Olli.P (20. März 2009)

*AW: eBook Koiteich-Glasklares Wasser*

Hallo Sabine,


hatten wir das nich schon mal irgendwo.....

Kannst mal einen Link dahin einstellen???

Aber ich würd's wahrs. eh von vorn herein lassen, iss eh nur rausgeschmissenes Geld........

Und hier hast du das kompakte Wissen und Erfahrungswerte (fast)  umsonst............. 

Edit: Uwe war schneller mit dem passenden Link.......


----------



## uljanosch (20. März 2009)

*AW: eBook Koiteich-Glasklares Wasser*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Genau das hatte ich gemeint !

Gruß Uljanosch


----------



## lars75 (20. März 2009)

*AW: eBook Koiteich-Glasklares Wasser*

Ich würde dir den Rat geben lieber einen guten, vielleicht nicht ganz billigen, Filter zu kaufen. Ich habe meinen Teich seit 2002 und am Anfang auch gedacht, dass man sich so einen Filter einfach mal so bauen kann. Du glaubst gar nicht wieviel gute Ideen ich hatte. Wasser war zwar ok, aber eigentlich nie so, wie ich es gerne hätte. Letztes Jahr habe ich dann endlich einen anständigen Filter gekauft, und bin damit mehr als zufrieden. Spare dir das Geld für das Buch!


----------



## AndyS (23. März 2009)

*AW: eBook Koiteich-Glasklares Wasser*

Das EBokk ist keinen Cent wert, es wird nur ein Sandfilter empfohlen, das funktioniert zwar aber die passende Pumpe braucht ordentlich strom und er muß täglich gespült werden.

und klares Wasser ist noch kein gesundes wasser.
Mit einer passsenden filteranlage wird jede rTeich klar.
Kann man für wenig Geld auch mit Regentonnen bauen.

Gruß AndYs


----------



## Frankia (24. März 2009)

*AW: eBook Koiteich-Glasklares Wasser*

Hallo zusammen, ich kann das bestätigen.

Ich war auch neugierig und habe mir das E-book  gekauft. Was macht man nicht alles um sauberes Wasser zu bekomen.

Fazit::shock
Ich war enttäuscht, was der Verfasser hier angeboten hat. Ein ganz normaler Sandfilter. Ich möchte nicht  behaupten, dass die Dinger schlecht sind, aber so etwas als das Non-Plus-Ultra zu verkaufen, ist gerade unverschämt.
Ich habe dies auch den Verfasser wissen lassen und mein Geld zurückgeholt.


----------



## bussi67 (25. März 2009)

*AW: eBook Koiteich-Glasklares Wasser*

Hallo uljanosch

Sch mal hier :
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19804


----------

